# Ridley Noah/Damocles..some comparos



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I've been splitting my time on the two frames about equally now for around 9 months..an 'O8 Noah (without the new aero-bling dual blade forks) and an '07 Damo.

I weigh ~168 and race Masters..I ride about 8-10k miles per season. I have multiple wheelsets that I interchange, mostly carbon tubulars. Both frames are set up with identical geometry and top line components. Same saddle, same everything. The Damocles now has a Ritchey WCS seat post, though I rode a USE carbon for a while, too.

So, the oft-repeated ad copy "Laterally stiff, yet veritically compliant"..BS! Both are about equal when it comes to the vertical "ride component" IMHO. The Noah is noticably more 'firm' in all-out standing sprint finishes..but that could be the handlebars (easton on the Damo, Modolo on the Noah) to some minor extent.

The Damo has a somewhat 'springy' feel to it when hitting pavment undulations while seated. Kinda weird once you notice it is there. The Noah, on the other hand, with it's Integrated seat post, is very solid when seated..no perceived flexing at all. 

This works to the slight disadvantage of the Noah on rough technical high speed descents, making you pay close attention because your weight has to be kept in mind..You 'relax' onto the saddle and hit a bump, your body weight is directly tranmitted to the wheels from way up there on the 'seat-mast" The Damocles, you can just sit there, but sometimes you feel like you may "rocking", mostly fore and aft, as the wheels are less directly connected to the saddle. Make sense? I think the Damo is slightly better on descents..not so precise, but slightly more 'margin for error' if you push to the limits of tire adhesion in a corner, or hit an unexpected pothole.

I started racing the Damo for crits (slightly less expensive) but the Noah now gets the nod for all my races. I use the Damo for training and as a spare race bike. I also take it on my Ultra races...though I may try the Noah at the next one of those because it seem almost as comfortable and certainly you can't feel the saddle flex fore and aft.

Just some observations. Both bikes have behaved and held up perfectly over about 7k miles so far this year.

Don Hanson


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

good description/differntiation between the two. its been several months of not pulling the trigger, but was thinking of Excaliber from CC all summer. I'd think that the overall solid feel of the noah would be superior to the Damo in EVERY way provided they engineer enough compliance to the mast. If you were to have swapped to a Thompson Seatpost, would they then be the same? Sounds like that bit of flex from the post ads predictability. 
I'm curious how these frames "stack up" to Lynskey R320, Prince, 595. thanks again for great post...


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

jhamlin38 said:


> good description/differntiation between the two. its been several months of not pulling the trigger, but was thinking of Excaliber from CC all summer. I'd think that the overall solid feel of the noah would be superior to the Damo in EVERY way provided they engineer enough compliance to the mast. If you were to have swapped to a Thompson Seatpost, would they then be the same? Sounds like that bit of flex from the post ads predictability.
> I'm curious how these frames "stack up" to Lynskey R320, Prince, 595. thanks again for great post...


 I think the Noah ISP is simply stiffer than any round seat post could be. The sizing of Ridleys is such that I fit right at the top of the Med or at the bottom of the Lg sizing. (I am 6') I chose the Med. but to get the proper saddle to crank position, I need a set-back post on the Damo. The Ritchey WCS is about as rigid as any, I think..so a Thompson probably woudn't make much difference.

The flex of the Damocles doesn't add "Predictability" so much as it allows you to be lazy without any alarming consequences. Going down a mountain pass on a long long ride, you can just "plop onto" the saddle like a big toad and let your legs rest during the descent...the frame will let you not skip around as much on irregular pavement. It you try that kinda lazy riding on the Noah...You are 'notified' the bike isn't very happy about being ridden like that. So you have to stay on the pedals and really pay attention like a real world class race bike during every descent...unless you know the road is smooth.

I chose my Damocles for my 'touring' type training rides...long mountain centuries with buddies, etc...But I prefer to ride on the Noah if I am racing on the road. I do sometimes take the Damo for a crit...If I ride the 4-5s rather than the Masters, or if there are some rough spots that being in a crowd might force me into... You can do stiff wrong on the Damo and get away with it. Cheaper in case of a crash, too..But if you do everything right..the Noah is probably a bit more efficient--certainly in an all out sprint finish, the Noah is better.

The Excal...My wife has one and it's equal to the Damo...a bit 'buzzier' and not quite as nicely finished..but a super value.

Don Hanson


----------



## swuzzlebubble (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi,

Just building up my new Ridley Helium frameset.
The front derailleur cable goes through usual fitting under the bb and then up through a hole in the frame en route to the FD.
I'm concerned the hole it goes through does not seem to have an insert of any sort and that the cable would be cutting into carbon.
Is there a fitting/guide of some sort that should insert into this hole or is it embedded into the frame?
Just dropped it at LBS for some finishing work and he reckons there should be a plastic guide there but he doesn't have one to give me.
If I need something where would I get it?


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

There is a plastic guide filled with a bit of lube which is supplied with the frame kit - I think its best to contact the shop or vendor you bought it from or contact the importers. i don't think you should worry too much about it as it is the FD cable we are talking about which is not going to be used as much as brake cables or RD.


----------

